# What happened to the thread/poll on people getting the vaccination?



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

I posted on the “Have You Been Vaccinated “ thread. Did something happen to it? I got an email with a link that someone had replied but then I got and “oops something went wrong “ page. Then when I searched for “Have You Been Vaccinated “ it was not to be found?


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

I contributed to the thread and thought it was a very interesting one. 
I got an email saying there had been a new reply to it but when I clicked on the link it said I didn’t have permission? And strangely I can’t find it. So I guess folks who don’t have permission for certain threads can’t even see them. Any idea how I got my permissions canceled? I don’t have any messages. I didn’t post anything that was a violation of rules.
I’ve had this problem before I think there’s a pixie in my account 😂


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't see it either. Maybe it got political and was "disappeared"?


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks to me like it was deleted. I can't speculate as to why because that would be against the rules. Except perhaps for this observation: sometimes judging right and wrong requires specialized knowledge. In such instances it could easily make more sense to get rid of a discussion on a forum rather than either leave something unaddressed, or access the expertise required to justly address it.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Serafino said:


> Looks to me like it was deleted. I can't speculate as to why because that would be against the rules.


Yeah, that was my guess too. If/when that's necessary, I'd rather the moderators just put up a landing page of some sort at least acknowledging that the thread was deleted for some reason.

Disappearing it in this way strikes me as very Orwellian.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

The thread seemed fine to me, though it’s been a few days since I last encountered it. Maybe it went off the rails. 

Or... or... maybe we need the Premium Membership to see it!


----------



## mi000ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Probably had to go into quarantine.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Apparently this is where it went.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Does that mean it’ll be back in two weeks?


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

It seemed like a useful, even valuable, thread to me, and less contentious than many others. The mods move in mysterious ways.


----------



## hnthere (Jul 12, 2020)

I had checked in on it every so often and, when it is time to report my vaccination (J&J, on Thursday), the thread is gone.

Assuming the world revolves around me, I can only conclude that the sole purpose of the thread was to encourage me to get vaccinated. Once I did, a higher power, maybe even higher than a mod, was free to remove it.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

mmichel said:


> I'd rather the moderators just put up a landing page of some sort at least acknowledging that the thread


Moderators don't have that ability since the new administation. I'm all for more transparency, meanwhile you are more than welcome to PM.



JimD said:


> The mods move in mysterious ways.


It's actually fairly simple, I think I mentioned in another thread, much of what we do is not random, either we base moderation on very clear infringements (spam, pornography, hatespeech etc.) or we respond to members reports. This way it is not done via arbitrary and mysterious methods. basically we try to be fair and do what memebers' themselves want. In most cases I think members want the rules we have.


bobsax said:


> And strangely I can't find it. So I guess folks who don't have permission for certain threads can't even see them


We are stuck with the software default wording in error messages which I think can be extremely misleading, but again - nothing mods can do about that as we no longer have any permissions ourselved to make things a bit clearer and friendlier.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

But we still don’t know where it’s gone or why.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

JimD said:


> But we still don't know where it's gone or why.





Pete Thomas said:


> meanwhile you are more than welcome to PM.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm going to close this thread. I didn't really want to as I think I could usefully explain a couple of things. The reason is not just that it's probably flouting the rules but (maybe more importantly) that we have had other members complaining about it. I am more than happy to explain things that I am able to and may be able to answer some of the questions via PM, hopefully in a friendly non-Orwellian fashion.

Meanwhile everyone should check out the rules - granted they may in some cases be open to interpretation. What I can say is that we have had several COVID threads, and they all turned into political squabbling, insults and/or conspiracy theories.


----------

